# No name :)



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

((I need names!  ))

Well, since Buddha is gone, I figured I might as well put something in the tank to make me feel a bit better.

And so the trip to Petco commenced, and that's where I found this guy. It was between him and a mustard gas halfmoon, but his tail was chewed up so I didn't want to take the chances (Can we say Pudge all over again)

This guy was labelled as a super delta but I do belive he's a halfmoon... 




























He's currently in the Marineland acclimating


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

wow he is so beautiful! Reminds me of a gypsy


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

More pics!!!!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Since he's red white and blue, maybe name him Patriot or something patriotic like that.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

He's actually red, cellophane, and silver :3

The camera takes out some of his colors unfortunately.

I'm also thinking of something holiday related, like Mistletoe or Jingles.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He looks like fish jerky lol


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I like Jingles!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

He does look like Fish Jerky! 

Thanks Kare


----------



## stevie79 (Aug 14, 2012)

Very pretty betta indeed!
If I chose him I would instantly call him Prime as he's Optimus Prime color from Transformers lol!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Wait what happened to buddha!?! And gorgeous little guy!!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks :3

I think I'm actually going to go with Jingles ^^

And Buddha caught the mystery disease yesterday, so I had to euthanize him :<


----------



## carolineelisabeth (Oct 15, 2012)

What a beatiful boy! I just got a new one today as well  Hmmm, I don't know but I like flipper as a name!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Flipper is a cute name, I'll definitely remember that for the next fish :3

*His name is officially Jingles!*


----------



## carolineelisabeth (Oct 15, 2012)

You know, I may actually name the one I got today Flipper! I have yet to name him lol.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

you should!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> He does look like Fish Jerky!
> 
> Thanks Kare



No he doesnt! but that's cos I've been staring at fish jerky up close for a few weeks XD... nrg I guess he does kind of... 

his tail is defintely less chewed up than fish jerky's!

I'm sorry for your loss by the way  I remember him all the way back when I first started out as a betta owner ^___^


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

That is a great pic of him in the Avi I saw those pix..they came out good, love those colors..(I do see a lot of Sammy in him except for the body, his is blue, Sammy's is red


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Gorgeous, the colors remind me of Fire and Ice


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone 

The pics did come out great, I was surprised! He is just like Bubs, HATES staying still. Squirt and Pudge are calm, but Jingles just likes to swim aorund once he sees the camera.

And yea, I feel like Buddha helped me so much, especially with getting in touch with you guys and getting more friends, and I'm just happy he's not in pain anymore.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

J..I was soo worried about you, did you get that the other night, I sent on F/B..I am glad you are doing better, if this is what helped, I am happy for you..this forum is great for that..gaining more friends..and staying close, and being fishy sistahz


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

He's gorgeous! I love the colors on him.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think I got anything from you :<
But then again, because my phone and facebook are connected, I lose a lot of my notifications and don't see any posts or messages....

But having Jingles definitely made me feel a lot better. I also started seeing a counselour on campus, so I hope that helps as well.

And thank you Katy


----------



## littlebetalover (Oct 17, 2012)

You should call him Sequins


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Got jingles to completely flare.....
He's a HALFMOON!!!!!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I love him Jalyssa, he is so cute!!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> He's actually red, cellophane, and silver :3
> 
> The camera takes out some of his colors unfortunately.
> 
> I'm also thinking of something holiday related, like Mistletoe or Jingles.


 Sorry 'bout that. The pics always make the fish look different. *sigh*


----------



## milkytea (Oct 11, 2012)

Jingles is so pretty. I love his colours~


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

Budda died!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks Candice and Milky :3

And don't worry Rubin, the cameras like to play those tricks on us xD

And yea, mega, Buddha passed a few days ago.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Jingles is soooo cute 

I am so sorry to hear about Buddha, that must have been so hard.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you Teeney 

And thank you, I'm happy he's in a better place.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Reminds me of Rio for some reason XD
May Buddha S.I.P <3


----------

